

Intel's Next Unit of Computing HTPC and Raspberry Pi Compared [video] - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/intels_next_unit_computing_htpc_and_raspberry_pi_compared_video321

======
MadMaxx
The NUC is a neat little machine for general purpose computing.

------
jimmthang
I want one!

